# Yukon played tug-o-war



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG!!! 

For the first time Yukon played tug o war with me. 

REAL TUG O WAR!!! It was so much fun, I am soaked from sweating and it is so rewarding. The Schutzhund training is paying off and oh my god it was so much fun. I was swinging him around and he held it, he was fighting for the rope, I can't believe it. Soon I can use the rope to reward him, THIS IS AMAZING!

I got to get a video next time. You can't believe how happy I am. I could bounce around like crazy. 

When I let go to let him win he was throwing it in the air, running after it and enjoyed himself so much. AAAAH!!! I CANT BELIEVE IT, HE PLAYES TUG O WAR!!!!! :happyboogie::groovy::happyboogie:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

That's great, but I've never had one that didn't insist on playing tug. What was wrong that it didn't come naturally?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

He was abused badly and didn't know how to play at all. He didn't even know how to chase a ball when I first got him. Jumped from his own Shadow and wouldn't go anywhere near people. 

This is SO exciting. It was the only thing he didn't do yet. 

I am so happy, especially since he was a bit shy today. It's been a long time since he shied away from somebody.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> He was abused badly and didn't know how to play at all. He didn't even know how to chase a ball when I first got him. Jumped from his own Shadow and wouldn't go anywhere near people.
> 
> This is SO exciting. It was the only thing he didn't do yet.
> 
> I am so happy, especially since he was a bit shy today. It's been a long time since he shied away from somebody.


Awwwwe... THAT really is great!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It is great. 

I can go on and on about him. He is my first REAL dog. Every dog I had throughout my childhood and teenage years got sold or otherwise taken away and Yukon is MY very first dog...the first dog I am really training (and Zenzy and Indra but he's the first one). I know some of the more experienced Schutzhund people probably think "Oh my god what is she doing" when they see the videos but it's the first time I am doing this and I am just so proud of him. 

I can't believe it myself... god I am so emotional right now. :help:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a BIG congrats !!!! your patience and training is paying off) You have every right to be happy and proud


----------



## Zarr (Feb 28, 2010)

That is so great! I am so happy for you...and good on you, Yukon! Great job!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:congratulations::happyboogie: So excited for you and Yukon!! Excellant work and patience pays off! Now he will know the joys of tug o war!!!! Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good job you two!


----------

